# suggestion for a tool kit



## propmonkey (Jul 8, 2005)

im going to start purchasing a tool kit for myself, maunly for lighting and general tech. heres what i have on my shopping list so far. im looking at spend around $100-200 at most, total. any suggestions and any additons would be great.

-	tool bag/case(medium sized canvas bag)
-	pens/pencils(Pilot G2’s)
-	sharpies
-	gloves
-	swatch books
-	maybe a product catalog
-	graphing notebook
-	set of screw drivers
-	set of mini screw drivers
-	a small ratchet set
-	standard pliers
-	needle nose pliers
-	wire stripper
-	wire/side cuter
-	2x 8” C-wrenches
-	retractable utility knife
-	tweezers
-	scissors
-	allen wrench set
-	tape[electrical, duct, masking(maybe gaff if I can find it or “borrow” a roll)]
-	quick links
-	extra plugs(Edison and stage pin)
-	safety cables
-	rope and string
-	fishing wire
-	extra wire
-	flashlight(my Maglight)
-	tie line
-	altman wrench
-	tape measure
-	ruler and lighting template


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 8, 2005)

Looks good. If you can actually get all of that for under $200, I applaud you and wish to know where you find such great deals. I would get some colored electrical tape and put it on the handle of every tool and part in your bag so that you make sure to get it all back. It's often hard at the end of a show to determine whose tools are whose, despite the attempts at keeping them seperate.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 8, 2005)

my school's equipment all have bright orange dots on them, i plan the label with my entials and maybe a colored dot of paint. if i can find someone who can, i want to have all the metal tools engraved wth my entials.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 8, 2005)

one other thing, what should i buy first, that i will need the most. then over a few months i will pick up the rest of the stuff.

heres what i need to buy, the rest i either have, can borrow from school, or buym as time goes on.
-	tool bag/case(medium sized canvas bag)
-	pens/pencils(Pilot G2’s)
-	set of screw drivers
-	set of mini screw drivers
-	a small ratchet set
-	standard pliers
-	needle nose pliers
-	wire stripper
-	wire/side cuter
-	2x 8” C-wrenches
-	retractable utility knife
-	tweezers
-	scissors
- allen wrench set
-	altman wrench
-	tape measure


----------



## bwhitley (Jul 8, 2005)

One thing I would add is a
- Soldering Iron
- some good solder
- a good cable tester
You would not believe how many cables I have had to make or fix. Plus a lot of speakers have solder connections.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's what I think should be a necessity for you to have soon:

-	something to carry tools in
-	set of screw drivers
-	needle nose pliers
-	wire/side cuter
-	1x 8” C-wrenches
-	retractable utility knife
-	tape measure

anything on top of that is a bonus. You can get away with whats listed here to start, and build on it later. Why 2 c-wrenches though?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 8, 2005)

You never know when someone else will borrow your wrench when you need it. It happens at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## ship (Jul 8, 2005)

My own comments:

Metric tool set or at least allen key set. Also a 15/16" Deep Well Socket for the size of your ratchet set. (Truss Bolt)

Save the duct tape. If you are not supplied with Gaffers tape, it’s the house’s problem. Same with electrical tape though it is smart to bring your own just in case. Green, Red, White, Orange (hopefully you don’t need it) Blue, & Black.

What’s the quick links for?

Extra plugs are okay, but what’s the safety cables for? Are you in business for yourself or to supply house/production gear? Do you charge you extra for this and do you have liability insurance to cover you in you providing them?


For initial cost effectiveness, a Klien #32477 10 in 1 tool has most of the tools you need initially for a screw driver.


Don’t see belt clip tool pouch and a Leatherman (type).
Two tape measures, one for normal usage & one at least 25'. Tool lanyards - both power tool and especially C-wrench.

Things to add or consider:
Clamp Style Multi-Meter rated for at least 400A, voltage & Ohms/continuity. True RMS is a good thing. Also that clamp sized for at least 1.1/4" in dia. Is necessary.
Key type Padlock
Fluke #1AC-A voltage sniffer.
Figure 8 amperage test adaptor.
Personal first aid kit and water bottle. 
Rain gear and work gloves - both dirty work and rope work gloves.
Felco C-7 wire rope cutters
Nut Driver Set. 1/4", 5/16", 11/32", 3/8", 7/16", ½" & 9/16"
16oz at least hammer.
Small 7" Wonder Bar. Stanley #55-045
Cordless Soldering Iron & Solder
Butane Charger for Iron
Magnetic Torpedo Level
Electrical double jaw Crimp/Stakon Tool
Medium Cable Cutters 1" Capacity
Linesmens Pliers with NE Crimp Tool & Fish Tape Puller
Klien #D333-8 Conduit Pliers for Strain Relief Nut & Fittings, Pipe Reaming, Needle Nose & Bolts. (Very useful and recommended)
14.4v quality - Milwaukee, DeWalt, Panasonic, Bosch, or Porter Cable Cordless Drill, or at least a Milwaukee or Panasonic 3.6v or DeWalt #DW920K-2 7.2v Cordless Screw Driver.
2" Magnetic & Locking 1/4" Hex driver bit extension bit holder.
2" Power Screw Driver Bit Kit including at least three #2 Philips, and one of each of the following: #1 Philips, #3 Philips, #6-8 & #8-10 & #10-12 Slotted Screw Driver Bits, #2 Pozi-Drive (Darned French old style Socapex), #2 Square Drive, #10, 15, &25 Torx, 1/4" socket adaptor, 5/16" Magnetic nut driver, Nut drivers of various sizes, & Various Hex Drivers from 1/4" to 7/16". Often you can find this in a set from 33pc to 100pc. The 2" driver kit is much more useful than the 1" types where it comes to a tool locking mechanism.

Remember on screw drivers that there is cabinet tip and Keystone tip screw drivers. The Keystone tipped screw driver will be often square shank in allowing you to use your C-Wrench for more leverage. The Cabinet tip in use will fit into tighter spaces. The Keystone is stronger by design and more useful.
If you buy individual tools, your #2 Philips screw driver (You also need #0, #1 & #3), your #2 needs to be of very good quality to get your money’s worth out of it. Even if the rest of your tools are Stanley, Tool Shop, Huskey or what ever, it should be a Klien #2 Philips.

Also buy at least Craftsman if not Allen, Klien or Crescent for quality in C-Wrenches. Perhaps insulated handle, one of 6" wide jaw type and one 8" or better yet, one 8" and one 10".

Ratcheting Box Wrenches are tremendiously useful, especially the 5/8"/3/4" size.  Should not be offset. While offset is useful, it’s not much good for a fixture yoke. Craftsman is the king here if not a Light Speed wrench.

5/16" T-Handle if not in addition to say a T-Handle set is necessary. Most Coffin Locks are 5/16" thus both for platforms and for road boxes you will need one.

Gam Checks are nice, so are DMX checkers. At least a GFCI popping Edison checker with appropriate adaptors for what you see would be a good thing.

6 in 1 Tapping Screw Driver. Klien #627-20 For most appliations, having a tapping screw driver will be useful to have if you don’t have access to a tap and die.

Pin splitter for stage pin cable
Follow spot handle & Aiming mechanism
Calculator Especially a carpentry if not electrician’s calculator.
Backstage Handbook and some form of builder’s pocket reference guide
12" Pump Handle Pliers - Channel Locks
Vise Grips including a #12LC for large pipe
Pipe Wrench Set


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok i can only tell you what i have and hopefully this will serve you well. 


1- custome ata work box 4 feet tall with castors lid pops off and becomes a table there are tons of drawers and a space to hang harnesses in plus it holds my computer and flat screen monitor which i run my wysiwyg sytem off its great for loadins and such. 

2- wysiyg sytem

3- c wrenches and anyother wrench type device you can imagine they acumulate over the years.

4- rachet and acsessorys

5- my supply of gaff glow board tape anything that i find on other sets i never buy my own there is no need

6-solder and iron and matt to protect the work surface

7- harness for riggers 

8 work boots and hard hat

9- sash cord for my own cabels

10- screw drivers and all that gak 

11- the most important thing i have in my kit is my own personal clear com head set with out it i would be lost. http://beltpack.com/500series.htm its light weight and comfey for those long rigging and programing hours. 



first off there is no need for anything else unless you are designing the show on the spot why do you need swatchbooks if your not planing what you need to order i say keep those at home. secondly why the rulers and lighting stencils again your not designing that is done before hand at the office or at home. you will never in your life need a wrech in a theatre and a swatchbook at the same time its just wrong lol 

next dont take to much with you it will get stolen even if you have your name on it. how do you think we lighting guys end up with somemany terminators no one needs to make them they just take them off there gigs

you dont need an ata case but a good quality box is important i sepent the grand on the case cause i use it so much and its so perfect for my set up because i designed it but you just need a really nice metal box not plastic 


JH


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 8, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> You never know when someone else will borrow your wrench when you need it. It happens at the most inconvenient times.



Seeing as you are still willing to lend tools....(you'll learn eventually..) you should get a good wrench to keep on yourself at all times, and the second wrench just be a cheap one. In the event that your second wrench doesn't get returned or somehow goes missing, its not a huge loss.


----------



## sound_nerd (Jul 8, 2005)

John, if you dont mind me asking, where did you get your box made? There are a few case manufactuers in the London area here, but I have a good feeling you're in Toronto, and therefore possibly have a much larger selection of companies. Thanks.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 9, 2005)

I went to clysdale if you want contact info just pm me but i will say they are fast and cheep and quality and i know the expression says you can only have 2 but i got all 3 

just over a grand for an amazing flight case. 


JH


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 9, 2005)

i would like to have 1 or 2 saftey cabels for maybe hooking a tool on my belt when working above(i plan to have a bungie cord type one for my wrench) i have cheap soldering iron. its always handing to have your swatchbooks with you. i would love to have a DMM ill get one in a few years, i hope. for now ill pass on the saftey harness. i dont plan to have a hammer, crow bar, or drill or such thigns in this pack. thsoe i can take seperate when i need them. im plannign thsi to be like my safe haven...always be prepared for theatre stuff. sure my high school has all these tools and the other theatre does to. but i dont have any tools at home for simple repairs around the house. it will feel better knowing that i have the tools for the job. at my school we dont have stage pin and we seem to have lost our GFCI checker and ill just build a female edison to male stage pin for that too(would that work?) i want like a medium sized, tough canvas style bag. sure the breifcase style ones are nice, but i like bags more. tomorrow im hopefully getting a camera then with in the next few weeks i will begin my purchases of the before-mentioned gear.


----------



## MSwan (Jul 9, 2005)

Quick links of sufficent size on the back of a C-wrench can be very useful for T handles that are really tight.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 9, 2005)

oh right, they come in handy if i need to hang something on my bag. its not like id have a full set of them just on like the handle of my bag just in case im in need of one.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 9, 2005)

when you say you would clip safty chains to your belt do you mean "tool layards" to stop tools that you are using at heights from droping . or do you mean that you will clip the safty to a lighting batton and your belt while your hanging a fixture?


ok fi its number one ok its a cheep solution to the tool lanyard problem but steel cables are not that flexable so when your trying to rotate your rench it wont let you i say get a real cloth tool lanyard 

If its number two are you crazy that is the worst thing you could possibly do with a safty chain your better to fall with out it then with it. if you want fall protection then do it right get a harness and a life line and have it certified your theatre must then train the staff in the rescue procedures and such haveing your self on a safty chain what good is that so lets say you fall off your ladder then your hanging there from your belt which is not all that strong from a safty chain rated to hold lets say300 pounds in total and i am yet to see this safty chain and it is practice to have a safty that is rated to 3 times the load you will put on it. so now you better weigh 100 pounds next your suspended there lets say it doesnt break now how do they get you down? i would say that this is a terrible idea safty chains have one purpos stopping lights from falling if by chance the clamp comes undone do your self a favor never bring your own fall arest equipment unless its a harness. 


ps if for some reason its just because you want to have some saftys so when your up a ladder and you spot an light with out a chain so you dont have to go down the ladder while thats not advisable either. if you put your safty on one of the theatres lights you are automaticaly as the "Vendor" responsible for its safty can you gurentee and have insurance to back you up that this chain will work i thought not 


dont bother 

Jon Hirsh


----------



## avkid (Jul 9, 2005)

propmonkey said:


> if i can find someone who can, i want to have all the metal tools engraved wth my entials.


 
I'll loan you my engraving tool for the cost of shipping!


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 9, 2005)

i wouldnt use a safety cable for myself when im on a ladder. i have found them useful in other places. a few of our janitors have "borrowed" some of our safety cables to hang paper towel on, on their carts.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 9, 2005)

Wouldn't any rotary tool like a dremel work to engrave tools and such?


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jul 9, 2005)

If you are careful, yes. But it's not the right tool for the job.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.contacteast.com/product/group.asp?parent_id=8033

i just looked at that and i was like "oh that would be good..." then i saw the price.


----------



## ship (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't worry about "hot tools" initially. I have a set (of course) but unless you are working on some Neamon Marcus exit lights in replacement or some form of company sump pump while hot, once you trash the outer coating of hot tools, you throw them out. Been burned more than once by loaning my at the time secondard hot tools out to novices and getting them back trashed.

Hot tools are management level tools and something to keep locked up. This with your own personal Nicopress tool is something only for much later. Believe me that if someone expects you to be working on hot circuits, they have some serious safety problems.

Hot tools are really nice, Have a set of bottle neck linsemens that are unique for occasional usage, and I use my old style wire strippers in being comfort grip on a daily level, but for hot tool itself, it's special tools you not as a electrician should not need investement in until much later. The screw driver versions of them especially take a lot of abuse.

Have a set of hot 1" cable cutters for when "crap hits the fan." By the time I reached for them it would be by far too late. Much less one would hope I never have to use them given eye protection and other protections are also not normally warn. 

While seemingly third alternative brand to Klien and Comtrex for hot tools, I would advise against purchase of them. Very espensive and once the insulation is rubbed away, you must throw them out.


----------



## BISON (Jul 13, 2005)

This is what I carry in my primary tool bag. All the following items listed are in a CLC Electricians tool Pouch. Its a lot, but it all is necessary since I to lighting, sound, and A/V


•	SETWEAR EZ FIT 2 GLOVES WITH BELT CLIP
•	SHARPIE WITH LANYARD (lanyard with sharpie cap secured to it with e tape so I can wear it around my neck)
•	NOTE PAD, PEN, MECHANICAL PENCIL (o.5mm lead)
•	MAG LITE HEADBAND STRAP
•	PELICAN CASE LATCH OPENER(actual tool to open latches on the case www.all-pelican-cases-4-less.com
•	BUISNESS CARDS AND HOLDER
•	POCKET SIZE PROLINE KNOT GUIDE
•	SPYDERCO SNAP IT KNIFE (since discontinued)
•	CONSOLE, ELECTRICAL TAPE (console tape is white artisits tape)
•	HUSKY PRECISION SCREWDRIVERS
•	SETWEAR TOOL LEASH
•	MAGNETIC PICK UP TOOL
•	KLEIN ELECTRICIAN SCISSORS (great for gobos)
•	LARGE KLEIN DIKES 8" (model D228-8)
•	BMI EDISON LAMP CONTINUITY CHECKER (seperate from bottom 2)
•	SOLDER ( silver1.0mm flux free )
•	EXTRA BUTAIN FOR PORTASOL
•	XCELITE GREENIE SCREWDRIVER XLR CONNECTORS www.toolsforstagecraft.com 
•	TELEPHONE LINE TESTER
•	DMX DATA TESTER
•	CRAFTSMAN PRECISION WIRE CUTTER
•	XLR CABLE TESTER
•	CUBE TAP
•	LITE BITE FOR MAG LITE
•	MINI MAG CONVERTED TO LED
•	PIN SPLITTER II(20a - 100a)
•	CRAFTSMAN NEEDLE NOSE PLIERS
•	KLEIN WIRE STRIPPERS (model # 1011)
•	MEDIUM SIZE CHANNELLOCK DIKES
•	CRAFTSMAN SLIP JOINT PLIERS
•	KLEIN 10 IN 1 SCREWDRIVER
•	FLUKE VOLT TESTER (voltalert 1vac)
•	CRAFTSMAN SPEED WRENCH 3/8 – 7/16
•	CRAFTSMAN SPEED WRENCH 5/8 – ¾
•	8 INCH KLEIN ADJUSTABLE WRENCH
•	ALTMAN WRENCH
•	GATOR GRIP SOCKET WITH RATCHET
•	BMI STAGE PIN LAMP TESTER
•	BMI STAGE PIN POWER TESTER
•	WELLER PORTASOL BUTAIN SOLDERING IRON
•	CRAFTSMAN FOLDING UTILITY KNIFE
•	KLEIN HEX SET 3/16 – 3/8 (both model grip-it)
•	KLEIN HEX SET .050 – 3/16
CRAFTSMAN POCKET SIZE MULTI METER
BLACK AND BLUE SHARPIE

I will list the contents of my additional tool box in a bit. All my tools are color coded and engraved with my name.


----------



## BISON (Jul 13, 2005)

The following items are in my craftsman sst rolling tool box. This box goes along with my CLC bag for large installs.

FLUKE#175 MULTI METER W/ STANDARD AND ALIGATOR CLIP PROBES
GREEN LEE GT-11 VOLTAGE DETECTOR
6" CRESCENT WRENCH
GRT-500 EDISON TESTER
2 DIFFERENT SIZE HEMOSTAT
LARGE TWEEZERS
KRAZY GLUE ( you never know, a just in case item)
SHARPIES
PEN, MECHANICAL PENCIL ( 0.5mm)
GREASE PENCILS
PAINT PEN
REVERSIBLE MINI RATCHETING SCREWDRIVER (craftsman)
CRESCENT RATCHETING SCREWDRIVER
ROTARY GEL CUTTER (fiskars) www.toolsforstagecraft.com 
ESTWING 16OZ HAMMER
E TAPE
GAM CHEK
KLEIN LINESMAN PLIERS (model # d213-9ne)
KLEIN MAGNETIC SPEED LEVEL
CRAFTSMAN AVIATION SNIPS
GREENLEE 300A AMP PROBE
FELCO C7 AIRCRAFT CABLE CUTTER
KLEIN 6 IN 1 TAPPING TOOL
ALLEN KEY SET 3/16 7/32 1/4 5/16 3/8
LIGHT SPEED WRENCH www.roadietools.com
CRESCENT 8' ADJUSTABLE WRENCH
UTILITY SCISSORS
REGULAR SCISSORS
STANLEY 35' POWERLOCK TAPE MEASURE
KLEIN HEAVY DUTY WIRE CUTTERS (model# 63050)
STANLEY INSTANT CHANGE UTILITY KNIFE
CUBE TAPS
SPARE UTILITY BLADES
LARGE CHANNELLOCKS
TIE LINE
KLEIN SCREWDRIVER SET
ROADIE TOOLS WING NUT SOCKET AND DRIVER
2 - 15/16 SOCKET WITH DRIVERS AND EXTENDERS FOR TRUSS (deep throat)
3/4 SOCKET
GB INSULATED ELECTRICIAN SCREWDRIVERS FLAT AND PHILLIPS
3/8 BOX WRENCH
SCREWDRIVER MAGNETIZER
STAINLESS STEEL LOCK WIRE
HEAD LAMP
MAG LITE DESK STAND (nite ize)
2 - 100' FIBER GLASS MEASURING TAPES TO SET TRIM FOR CHAIN MOTORS
KNEE PADS
CLOTHES PINS
PIPE WRENCH
ADJUSTABLE SPUD WRENCH FOR ALIGNING TRUSS (crescent steel workers tool with adjustable head for aligning truss to insert bolts)
15/16 BOX WRENCH (husky)
ECKLAND T HANDLE HEX DRIVERS
KLEIN STANDARD NUT DRIVERS
KLEIN MULTI-CABLE CUTTER (MODEL# 63020-SEN)
KLEIN WIRE STRIPPER/CUTTER (MODEL# 11057-SEN)
CRAFTSMAN METRIC NUT DRIVERS
CRAFTSMAN 7.2 VOLT HIGH PERFORMANCE SCREWDRIVER (Sears item #00911479000 Mfr. model #11479 ) ( for assembling and dissasembling racks)
FIRST AID KIT
MISC CHEATERS
FRICTION AND SPLICING TAPE
WIRE NUTS
MALE EDISON TO FEMALE STAGE PIN ADAPTER(2)
FEMALE EDISON TO MALE STAGE PIN ADAPTER(2)
BLACK AND DECKER 12 VOLT CORDLESS DRILL WITH BRINKMAN XENON FLASHLIGHT MOUNTED TO IT WITH A SCOPE MOUNT. ( NOT NORMAL)
ASSORTED DRILL BITS

I also carry a EMS tech brief with my paper work, emergency poncho,umbrella, leaherman wave with tool kit, Inova XO, Petzel Tak Tikka headlamp, sharpie, pens, mini mag converted to led, gerber 600 series blunt nose black multiplier, palm Zire 71 pda with built in camera, buisness cards, 100ft tape measure for site surveys, Buck Lumina folding knife, extra pair of setwear ez fit gloves, and a nite ize pouch.


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 9, 2005)

ok this is what i have and just got today and i only spent about $130. i dont need the best name or highest quailty, it only has to work.

1 – Gatemouth canvas bag
1 – pair of thinsulate gloves
100 – cable ties
1 – Cen-tech DMM (it was $4)
1 – Edison outlet tester
3 – swatchbooks
1 – allen wrench set
1 – precision screwdriver set
1 – toolshop cable cutter
5 – adjustable c wrenches(3-8”, 1-6”, 1-10”)(one good 8” Huskey)
6 – Stanley screwdrivers
1 – 25’ tape measure
1 – soft cotton tool pouch(for when im up on a ladder)
2 – rolls of electrical tape
1 – socket set
2 – utility knives
1 – wire stripper
1 – needle nose pliers
1 – side cutters
1 – diagonal cutters
1 - straight pliers
1 – channel lock pliers
2 – linesmen pliers
1 – mini can of WD-40





oh and for now till i can get my dads electric pen or an engraver, i just labeled everything with a sharpie wtih my entials

and one last thing: when iwent to menards and home depot, i asked if they had a tool lanyrd but the people at both places didnt knwo what i was talking about. where can i get one? also does anyone know what store carriers Ironclade, or something like that, work gloves?


----------



## moojoe (Aug 10, 2005)

why not make one?
im not sure on the safety on this according to others, but everyone ive worked with says its fine.

take a telephone cord (the one that coils)
two carabiners(sp?)
gaff tape

cut the cable to a reasonable length.
tie the carabiners to either end with a good, strong knot.
wrap the ends in gaff tape to secure it.


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 10, 2005)

thats what the ld i worked with last summer did, at school i have one with aircraft cable, but its hard to use. i was planning to make my own but form this everyone said buy one but where?


----------



## moojoe (Aug 10, 2005)

setwear sells them for like...$10

and i just sent that in an email to [email protected]
oops.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 10, 2005)

Ironclad's web site has a list of distributors - just click on the "find a distributor" button (top right).

If there is not one close by, contact Ironclad and they will get them to you. I bought up big last year when I was in the states (as we didn't have them yet here - but now I keep stock). There was no distributor in Baltimore, so they had them shipped over from PA at no additional cost. However, this may have been because I ordered multiple gloves.

Let me know what you go with - it would be interesting to see what you guys buy and use compared to what we are using here.


----------



## sound_nerd (Aug 10, 2005)

Duluth Trading Company has tool lanyards, that's where i got mine.


----------



## LD Ryan Conlon (Jul 16, 2020)

My Lighting Tech Kit


----------



## microstar (Jul 16, 2020)

Have a look at your local pawn shops. They have quality name-brand tools with prior experience at GREAT prices.


----------



## avkid (Aug 10, 2020)

This has to be a new record, 15 years!!


----------



## RonHebbard (Aug 10, 2020)

propmonkey said:


> im going to start purchasing a tool kit for myself, maunly for lighting and general tech. heres what i have on my shopping list so far. im looking at spend around $100-200 at most, total. any suggestions and any additons would be great.
> 
> - tool bag/case(medium sized canvas bag)
> - pens/pencils(Pilot G2’s)
> ...


 * @propmonkey *
Consider including a couple of pieces of chalk in at least two colors, always useful for quickly erasable / non-permanent marking. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 10, 2020)

sound_nerd said:


> Here's what I think should be a necessity for you to have soon:
> 
> - something to carry tools in
> - set of screw drivers
> ...


This above is pretty close to the required tool list from my Local and my employer. That list in the OP is a huge amount of gear to haul for a load in/out. 
Safety cables? You'll never get them back. The house or the act supplies those. 
Tape will walk, whether you OK it or not. So will any tools you're not carrying on you. 
If it's a nice Fluke meter, that'll walk first. 
Rope? Like 10mm rope or similar? Only if you're an up rigger on the call. 
Twine/trick line? Again, that's something the house needs to provide. 

Craftsman/Snap-on/Matco level tools or above? That's gonna get expensive to replace when they walk when you're not where you set your stuff down. Harbor Freight makes things that won't make you cry when they grow legs. 

I'd start with looking at the venue(s) you're regularly in and then: don't duplicate for yourself personally what the house provides. How depleted/decimated are these venues you're working in that you need to get all this stuff- or perhaps you anticipate going on the road in about 2 years?

Don't get me wrong: I've had that job at the City owned venue with nothing but a shop full of trash, 6 outdated mics, a hole in the stage deck and a roster of people who are so inexperienced that "order of operations" instructions for turning on the PA and not smoking the amps _still _resulted in an average of 2 smoked amps per year. So yeah, in that situation I humped a ton of gear in every time I was scheduled in the rotation- but everything was padlocked and labelled "no loaners". And nothing I brought ever stayed in the building when I left at the end of the day, be it DeWalt brand, Harbor Freight or even a safety cable.


----------

